# Losi Sliders/ Mini Late Models in CT?



## kwik-e (Oct 14, 2004)

Is anyone in CT. still running these, or is this a dead class?


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I think Rc Maddness still does on carpet oval..


----------

